# Has anyone ever had strep throat as an adult?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got a killer sore throat, unlike any I've ever had. No cold symptoms at all. Its not that dry, raw, scratchy sore throat like you get with a cold. This is actual "aching" sore. It came on Sunday night and has gotten worse. Needless to say it hurts to swallow even liquids, and its much worse swallowing food. Swollen glands too, but no fever. I thought strep always had a fever? I've never had it - I was just reading about it on the web this morning. Deciding how long to give it until I go to the doctor.


----------



## rb. (Jan 26, 2003)

Still have your tonsils? My DH still gets them on occasion, as does one of my best friends, and my brother did. The only one that doesn't get it any more is my brother...since they removed his tonsils. With my DD (10), a few more incidents of strep, and they will remove her tonsils.

If you are close to a health food store, or some place that sells "alternative" type meds, get some Oil of Oregano (can't use the spice in your kitchen, it's not really oregano). A couple of drops in a tiny bit of water, drink it, and chase it with a few sips of milk, once or twice a day until the sore throat is gone. Keep on hand for the next sore throat. Oil of Oregano has awesome anti-bacterial properties, works great in our family.

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks RB. No, I don't still have my tonsils. Looked in the mirror with a flashlight and the whole area looks whitish in color, not pink. (don't mean to be gross)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Yes. I had strep throat in my early 30's. 

The fever was so high I was delerious.

Hope you feel better son.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

hengal said:


> Thanks RB. No, I don't still have my tonsils. Looked in the mirror with a flashlight and the whole area looks whitish in color, not pink. (don't mean to be gross)
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


Sounds like tonsilitis, I've had that plenty too 

ETA, DUH!! Just saw you don't have tonsils....time for more coffee (stayed up way too late watching the Olympics)


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Occasionally, my sinus system gets goofy and drips into my throat, irritating it. Infection can quickly set in, making it a white angry mess.

A quick trip to the doctor might be in order because the correct antibiotics can clear it up very quickly.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I had strep right after I got married. Never had it in school. I ignored it for a while because I thought it was just sinuses. When I got to the point where I couldn't swallow water I finally went to the doctor and got antibiotics. I don't think it is something that can go away by itself. I'd make an appointment if I were you.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Yes, I've had strep as an adult. A nasty sore throat that wouldn't go away so the Dr. cultured it. The antibiotics turned it around in a couple days.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I hope this doesn't gross anyone out. The last time I did. I gargled with 50% diluted peroxide. The foam was thick, I nearly choked, but I kept spitting it out. Thick yellow mucus came out with it; gobs of it. My tonsils went from white with purple streaks to dark pink. I could swallow with only slight pain. I did this every couple of hours and by the next day, I was 1000% better.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Please do be careful. Strep infections can lead to rheumatic fever, and then rheumatic heart. 

You really don't want to mess with it. Get medical help.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

hengal said:


> I've got a killer sore throat, unlike any I've ever had. No cold symptoms at all. Its not that dry, raw, scratchy sore throat like you get with a cold. This is actual "aching" sore. It came on Sunday night and has gotten worse. Needless to say it hurts to swallow even liquids, and its much worse swallowing food. Swollen glands too, but no fever. I thought strep always had a fever? I've never had it - I was just reading about it on the web this morning. Deciding how long to give it until I go to the doctor.


Yes, you can have strep and not have a fever. I'd get it checked by a doctor.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

My sister had strep last year a few times and then she ended up in the hospital. They ended up taking her tonsils out. 

Don't put off the doctor-- untreated strep can lead to rheumatic fever and rheumatic heart disease like Pony said.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Also...Mono can cause a killer sore throat and not a fever at first. That happened with my daughter.


----------



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

I had alot of strep as a kid, never had my tonsils removed. Had been great until my children became school age and started bringing it home. I would get it every time they did. As of right now I have 3 of my 4 children without tonsils. Stopped all my and their strep throat problems! My 4th child starts school this year, we'll see what happens with him. If it starts, out will come the tonsils. My 3rd child would never run a fever, but he would throw up. Strange.


----------



## StoneFence (Feb 4, 2005)

I just had it this winter. I had a high fever though. When the Doc looked in my throat he said "Yikes, have you ever had mono?"

Fortunately, throat cultures are instant now, like a home pregnancy test. Get thee to a doctor and make sure.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I had the same thing when I had mono, too. Time to see a doctor.


----------



## Superman (Jul 16, 2008)

My wife's a strep hypochondriac. One of those people that claims it's strep every time she gets a sore throat. 
You on the other hand have a nasty case of sick. Like others said you should motivate your particles to the doctor sometime in the next day or so. 

To cut the "ow" out of it you can take a little baby orajel on the end of a q-tip and rub the back of your throat. It'll stop the hurt so you can function. 
GL!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Please see a doctor. Strep is also related to scarlet fever, which I have had as an adult and don't recommend to anyone. Both are highly contagious and potentially dangerous. For your own sake, and the sake of those near you, have yourself looked at.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Had it a 1Â½ months ago. 
Slight fever, bloody tonsils, couldn't swallow and had to wash the pillow everyday. (Was drooling more than a pack of Pavlov's dogs)
Only thing I was able to take was aspirin and horehound candy. It totally cleared up after 3 weeks.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Fergawdsakes, go to the doctor!

I had it once while on a business trip. I seriously thought I was gonna die in a hotel room in Scottsdale, AZ. Never been so sick in my life. NOT fun!


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I had it about 5 yrs ago, it was horrible.. couldn't swallow, glands were like golf balls. I ran 103 fever and it hit me really fast. I even threw up 4-5 times that night. It was pretty scary. 
Hope you go to the doctor, my oldest had strep and mono at the same time she was really sick!


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I got it a lot as a kid. 

I have had it as an adult, too - and it was MUCH harder to shake. Had two full rounds of antibiotics and a big ol' penicillin shot in the bum before it would go one time. Horrible stuff. 

Does it feel like you swallowed razor blades? That's usually my clue.

A culture is quick and easy - I would see a doctor.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I used to catch it from my son when he was a preschooler. Woke up one morning and couldn't swallow. Got chewed out big time by the doctor.

You need antibiotics before it gets worse. Go to the doctor.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I had it no fever, no nothing but a fearsome sore throat. Go to the doctor it can go into other things, my step sister went into scarlet fever while in college, didn't want to miss a day because finals were coming and ended up extremely ill.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

I've had strep twice in the last few years. The last time it was last summer. Hurt like the dickens!! Can barely swallow, and it really is difficult to eat or drink.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I had it went to Scarlet Fever. Then again. 1 day from the hosp. Drink lots of fluids..... NO matter how much it hurts.. See a dr.


----------



## kare_bear (Apr 29, 2008)

The only time I had it was as an adult. I have to be in right away with a sore throat lasting more than a couple days. Strep throat can lead to heart problems, I have congenital heart problems so am at a much higher risk.

The only way I could describe it was the worst sore throat I ever had.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I used to get strep every spring, sometimes a slight fever, sometimes no fever at all. My DD16 is the same. I've also had sore throat pain from sinuses dripping into my throat. In my case, that pain is very similar to strep throat pain but the sinus-induced pain comes and goes, usually better after drinking something. The pain from strep is constant and you usually need an antibiotic to get rid of it.

Take care of yourself and feel better soon!

BlueberrryChick


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

I last got it in my late teens which means physically I was an adult but not meeting the legal definition (well, I was emancipated so I guess I was).

Anyway I had been getting strep for several years. I'd go and get an antibiotic and a few months later I'd have it again. It was a vicious cycle and one I really couldn't afford. Finally I just let my body fight off the infection. It was a rough few days but I beat it. Never had strep again.

I wouldn't necessarily recommend doing what I did though. Unchecked strep can be extremely dangerous.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a doctor's appt this morning at 11:15. I still have no fever but the pain is so bad I can hardly swallow. My glands are like golf balls and it even hurts to turn my head. Hope this goes away soon, this pain is awful. Thanks for all your input everyone.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

BlueHeronFarm said:


> I got it a lot as a kid.
> 
> Does it feel like you swallowed razor blades? That's usually my clue.


Absolutely does.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

i got strep the day after i had all my wisdom teeth out. Bad Bad week.


----------

